# MAC - Sheen Supreme - March 2011



## Susanne (Feb 10, 2011)

Place all your *Sheen Supreme* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.





 
	Check out the *Sheen Supreme Discussion *for the latest gossip and to share your wants and needs! 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/172566/mac-sheen-supreme-discussion


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 10, 2011)

Sheen Supreme in Full Speed


----------



## Purity (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 24, 2011)

Full swatches soon!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 24, 2011)

YouTube Overview here
  	Full Photos here
  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here
www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## katred (Feb 24, 2011)

A few comp swatches for the couple of colours I got:





  	Top: Style Curve
  	Middle: Quite the Thing
  	Bottom: Spitfire





  	Top: Hang Up
  	Middle: Good to Be Bad
  	Bottom: Media


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 24, 2011)

Video Overview here
  	Full Photos here
  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here
www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 24, 2011)

Video Overview here
  	Full Photos here
  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here
www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## EngineerBarbie (Mar 4, 2011)

All swatches on *NW43* skin.

*From R to L : New Temptation, (Blue Brown pigment), Insanely It <no flash>*






*From R to L: New Temptation, (Blue Brown pigment), Insanely It <flash>*






*From Top to Bottom: Insanely It, (Blue Brown pigment), New Temptation <closeup, flash>*






*From Top to Bottom: Insanely It, (Blue Brown pigment), New Temptation <overhead light, no flash>*


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 4, 2011)

Insanely It


----------



## RayannaBanana (Mar 7, 2011)

My Swatches


----------



## Binni (Mar 11, 2011)

Insanely It


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 17, 2011)

New Temptation


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 17, 2011)

New Temptation 

  Full Speed


----------



## soco210 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ultra Darling







  	top is one swipe, bottom is heavily swatched


----------



## jetjet (May 4, 2012)

Insanely It!


----------



## jetjet (May 4, 2012)

Ultra Darling


----------

